# IPS monitor but which IPS name to go for?



## puma99dk| (Jun 26, 2013)

i am new to IPS monitors and i have been looking for a IPS monitor but i dunno which IPS to go for or if i should go to 23inches, bcs atm i have 21,5inch monitors that's the size i like the best i have tried 26inch and 32inches they r just too big...

i can find AH-IPS, E-IPS, P-IPS and S-IPS what is the differences? 

AH-IPS = Advanced High Performance IPS (I know LG and Philips make those)
E-IPS = Enhanced IPS
P-IPS = Professional IPS
S-IPS = Super-IPS

ino that AH-IPS is from aorund 2011 and wikipedia says this about AH-IPS:



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Improved colour accuracy, increased resolution and PPI, and greater light transmission for lower power consumption.




i have been looking at LG's 22EA53VQ AH-IPS monitor, and i am thinking lot about power consumption aswell about the screens look. But when that's said i am kinda hooked on saving power aswell ^^;







LG 22EA53VQ (LG UK)

it got HDMI, VGA and DVI connector, 5ms refresh rate.

will this LG be a bad choice to buy? it costs around 1063dkr which is about 180USD/140EUROs...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 26, 2013)

is there a physical store near you? its best to see these things in person.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> is there a physical store near you? its best to see these things in person.



no really, we do have home computer hardware store left in my city and other places where they sell computer monitors but they don't sell this exact model bcs if they did i would go look at it but i can't.

most places only got normal non-ips monitors up for display.


----------



## razaron (Jun 26, 2013)

I've had my LG W3000H since last January with zero problems. That said, anecdotal evidence be anecdotal.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 26, 2013)

i have 2 E IPS, a phillips and a LG both 22" and the difference even on E IPS panels is night and day compared to TFT


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 26, 2013)

I have EIZO Foris 2333 also quite good.
http://www.eizo.com/global/products/foris/fs2333/index.html

Although in game mode i had to disable "smart resolution" and "smart insight" - not really a fan of them.

Smart insight can be cool if i play fast paced fps and it looks to dark (but only at low RTS level).


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 26, 2013)

thx for the inputs so far...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 26, 2013)

i myself am looking at a 1080P 24" Asus AH IPS thats borderless for my Family PC.  They have a display model at CanComp and it looks even better and crisper than my LG IPS 226.


One thing with IPS and ANY decent monitor is to download and apply the ICC color profile.  It makes a big difference in quality and crispness IMO


----------



## repman244 (Jun 26, 2013)

Panel type is only one thing to look for...there are many others things to consider.
Good reads:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/ips_technologies.htm This one explains different IPS types
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/features.htm
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/advanced.htm

But if you're coming from a TN panel, any IPS something will be better.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 26, 2013)

There is also Samsung PLS.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 27, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> no really, we do have home computer hardware store left in my city and other places where they sell computer monitors but they don't sell this exact model bcs if they did i would go look at it but i can't.
> 
> most places only got normal non-ips monitors up for display.



That is because most people just want a normal LCD and they have no idea what they are missing. They just want something to work and look ok. I being a game artist and working in 3D all day I need a great LCD. I have a PRO LCD but most would just be ok with a normal IPS LCD. I got my LCD because of its colors and more. My LCD is 30" so it kind of has to be IPS or the colors would not be tru on the screen from side to side. When you buy a good LCD you get your moneys worth out of it. I know I have. My LCD is not cheap by a long shot but it is one of the best. Dream Works and other studios use it to color calibrate their movie. It has 1.07 billion colors and is a 10 bit LCD rather than a 8 bit. 

HP ZR30w Black 30" 7ms S-IPS Panel Height &Swivel ...

It is always better to have a smaller LCD with better specs than a larger LCD with worse specs. Also look at the makers as well. That can make a huge difference. I spent days reading and looking up stuff before I got my LCD. It was also recomited to me by one of my friends at Dream Works and Pixar.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 27, 2013)

i want LED, i got two of them now, and i am not going back to LCD....

the only LCD i got is actually my tv, but that's not gonna change anytime soon...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

technically those are just LCDs with LED back lighting...

i wish there were amoled displays like the ones on out phones.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i want LED, i got two of them now, and i am not going back to LCD....
> 
> the only LCD i got is actually my tv, but that's not gonna change anytime soon...



LCD is LCD. Some have LED backlighting some do not. It's not LCD or LED.


----------



## McSteel (Jun 27, 2013)

Besides, all affordable LED-backlit models use the EdgeLED method, which means worse light uniformity, worse color gamut and worse color accuracy. All this so your monitor can be 50% thinner and use 30% less power. I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

LCD and LED when spoken together are misnomers. 
Basically, all LED panels are LCDs with LED backlight.
And the LCDs which all say are actually equipped with CCFL backlight.

@OP- I have personally seen the Dell S2240M 22" IPS panel and it is wonderful to look at. Blacks are really awesome and viewing angle is just as stated. No color shift at all. Color distribution and blending is beautiful. Bought it for a client for 8600 Rs in India so it should be around 150$ or less.
Ps. I envy the person I bought it for because I have got a TN panel with only 45/45 degree viewing angle.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> LCD is LCD. Some have LED backlighting some do not. It's not LCD or LED.



I think a fair few people get this mixed up.
Even I did for a while there due to how LED is marketed.

OP, LED is how the panel is lit up.
They did not market flat panel monitors by the name of how the panel is lit prior to LED.

Prior to LED back lit monitors, flat panel monitors CCFL back lighting.

So what we should be comparing here is IPS or TN panel.
Rather than LCD or IPS.

Either way I am enjoying my LG IPS 23" monitor.
Far superior to the old Samsung Sync master TN panel I had.
The thing which stood out the most for me with IPS was the absence of terrible viewing angles.


----------



## redeye (Jun 27, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i have 2 E IPS, a phillips and a LG both 22" and the difference even on E IPS panels is night and day compared to TFT



yes, but for blur free gaming a strobing backlight is needed, and only the "color-challenged" TFT/TN panels seem to have that...

(but, i have a asus vg278h 120hz(600 dollars) , and a nec 321 wmi(300 dollars) ... yes the colors are better on the nec ips, but the asus 27 inch isnt so bad...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 28, 2013)

erocker said:


> LCD is LCD. Some have LED backlighting some do not. It's not LCD or LED.



ino, u can get LCD with LED Backlighting nuth new  but thx


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 28, 2013)

redeye said:


> yes, but for blur free gaming a strobing backlight is needed, and only the "color-challenged" TFT/TN panels seem to have that...



LG is 5Ms and the Phillips is 7ms, no blurring in any of my games at all.


----------



## redeye (Jun 28, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> LG is 5Ms and the Phillips is 7ms, no blurring in any of my games at all.



see www.blurbusters.com ...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 28, 2013)

redeye said:


> see www.blurbusters.com ...



i dont need some website or program to supposedly eliminate blur.  My eyes are just fine and there ISN'T any blur while im gaming regardless of your opinion.


----------



## redeye (Jun 28, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i dont need some website or program to supposedly eliminate blur.  My eyes are just fine and there ISN'T any blur while im gaming regardless of your opinion.



with all due respect, ignorance... oh heck, it does not hurt to confirm or deny the existance of your ability to filter out blur... (except if you start to notice it, it gets expensive to reduce it. ) 

having said that, i don't really notice blur on my ips nec, when gaming... maining because i am not very good at gaming LOL (sad but true, oh well I suppose practice makes better), yet because i read that web site, it furthered my understanding of the issues involved with people "loving" that Antiquated tech that is CRT monitors... 

TL;DR... i bought an IPS monitor because i hated the fact that on TN/TFT, when you tilt your head, you can see brightness "bands" so i bought an  IPS monitor...

yes, even www.blurbusters.com Acknowledges that the world would be "perfect" if an ips monitor had 120Hz refresh and a strobing backlight.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 28, 2013)

hey if there /is/ blur... its free motion blur.

so the conclusion from this thread is... you will have to go see the monitor yourself. sorry puma99dk|


----------



## v12dock (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a 23" LG IPS monitor and its gorgeous


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

LG is the pioneer of IPS panels in the moment.


----------



## McSteel (Jun 28, 2013)

...which is no wonder, since LG.Display holds the patent for IPS tech. 
AUO and CMO make a few IPS display models, under license from LG, and Samsung makes the very similar PLS panels (still plane-based crystal rotation, slightly different electric field application method).


----------



## Micro (Jun 28, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> LG is the pioneer of IPS panels in the moment.





McSteel said:


> ...which is no wonder, since LG.Display holds the patent for IPS tech.



Not exactly

LG stumbled along trying to make better LCD panels, until they partnered with Philips to develop IPS panels and together they co-hold many patents as "Lg.Philips Lcd Co., Ltd.".

LG has since broken off the relationship (about the beginning of 2008) to mass produce IPS panels of a lower quality than Philips was interested in making and holds many of it's own patents.
That is not to say that LG made panels are not excellent as a mass production panel, they are just not of the same quality as the limited production LG-Philips panels were.
As far as I know Philips no longer produces or engineers panels with any partners.

The LG-Philips panels, as used in the NEC LCD2490WUXi, LCD2690WUXi and LCD3090WQXi, were the peak of their collaboration (H-IPS) and also their last high quality panel (per Philips).
The almost same panels were used in some Apple products during this time period (2005-2006), however Apple was limited, by NEC's contract with LG-Philips, to the panels NEC didn't want (basically those rejected), yet Apple passed them off successfully as 1st quality, as they were so superior to what existed in the marketplace.

NEC took these extremely high quality panels and built the above named monitors around them as top of the industry color reference monitors for photography and video. 
These older NEC monitors still look better and are superior to almost all of the newer IPS monitors, and in most cases still sell for as much, or more than, current models, even though they are 7-8 years old 
That's the mark of a quality product.

Really makes me wish the LG-Philips collaboration had worked out better, we'd probably have 8K panels with a .2ms G2G time by now


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 28, 2013)

Micro said:


> Philips no longer produces or engineers panels.



just picked up a Phillips IPS 2 months ago, im sure its a new model: http://www.philips.ca/c/pc-monitor/e-line-21.5-inch-54.6-cm-227e3qphsu_27/prd/en/


----------



## Micro (Jun 28, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> just picked up a Phillips IPS 2 months ago, im sure its a new model: http://www.philips.ca/c/pc-monitor/e-line-21.5-inch-54.6-cm-227e3qphsu_27/prd/en/



You're right, brain fart on my end. 
I left off a very important part of the sentence. 
I corrected it.


----------

